
The Best Way to Create a Static Site for Your Side Project (for Developers) - realseanp
https://www.indiehackers.com/@realseanp/the-best-way-to-create-a-static-site-for-your-side-project-for-developers-59bf34146c
======
orliesaurus
Why not use github pages, surge.sh, gitlab pages etc? There are a billion
guides to do that

